# How is the Shark fishing in Late Nov early Dec?



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thinking about planning a trip and wanted to know how the shark fishing was when the temps cooled down. What is still around, is it too late for any tigers ? Is it too early for Makos ?
Is bait still available ?

THanks


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Cold!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Not worried about the cold, wetsuit, warm clothes, etc cold doesn't bother me just wanting to know the sharks are still biting good and if it is worth the 600 mile drive for a few days, will be coming to Perdido if I come down


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

This will be my first winter shark fishing. But one of the guys I go with said winter is very good. They caught a lot of big ones last year to include a 10ft hammer in december from what my buddy told me.

it should be worth the trip


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think between LP and myself we caught everything but hammers and makos last winter. Makos and hammers were here we just did not catch any of them. It was better fishing than this summer throughout the winter. UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Ugly what is your primary bait when it's colder? are the cownose rays still around, bluefish etc


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lots of sand bars. big tigers still cruise the area. Makos come in and are already being sighted. none caught yet. big Spinners will be around as well. small sharks and big chunks of ray for bait on the heavy rods and small chunks of fresh fish in closer for sand bars.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Go find some of these and rig them up. Im going for a big one soon. I have a few ideas on my setup for breakaway weight and floaters.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Justin those are nice did u catch them or spear them
Do any stores sell them in November or December ?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Justin those are nice did u catch them or spear them
> Do any stores sell them in November or December ?


Someone got them for me but im gonna start scouting some areas to snatch them. I heard sykes is good but I've narrowed down my search to one area that has them really thick right now.

I read a post that tight lines I think it was now sells cownose. If I start getting them heavily pm me when youre here and ill see what I can do about getting you some. I also just use cut squid or my gig for rays. If the catfish arent thick I do pretty good on rays


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. We have never stayed in pensacola are there any non high rises on the beach for rent that would be safe enough to leave a kayak out ? We have always stayed in perdido for the past 30+ years but it seems the water is so much clearer down in pensacola is the water usually like that it always seems the water isnt very clear around perdido


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



tigershark said:


> Not worried about the cold, wetsuit, warm clothes, etc cold doesn't bother me just wanting to know the sharks are still biting good and if it is worth the 600 mile drive for a few days, will be coming to Perdido if I come down


What kind if wetsuit do you have? I'm needing to get one also, is it full pants and arms wetsuit?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Full body body glove had it along time it works great got it on close out for around $150. I think it is a 3mm


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

After you yak the bait out do you keep it on or change out of it?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I have done both, it really depends on A. How cold it is outside and more importantly how wet I get while yakking out and coming back. I have fished in early march and left it on while wet, it's neoprene so it will help the body retain warmth. I think if it is really cold and I flip then I would more than likely change, but my plan is to not get really wet so I will hopefully be leaving it on, it's not the easiest thing to get in and out of


----------

